# Mouse Problems, Left Click Not Working



## bauer24

Hello

I was on the internet today, when suddenly my mouse stopped working. The left button would not work, but the right button did.

The model i have is a Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0A. I bought it with a keyboard, both devices are wireless, and use a desktop receiver (Model info: http://www.komusa.com/miwikewiopmo.html)

I have already used Microsoft's Mouse Troubleshooter, but nothing worked. It told me to uninstall the driver, but that never worked.

I am running on Windows XP S2, with multiple users, for now i have "switched the primary and secondary buttons" so i can only use the right mouse button to select.

What should i do? if i have to purchase a new mouse would i also have to replace the keyboard?

Thank You


----------



## Striker840

bauer24 said:


> Hello
> 
> I was on the internet today, when suddenly my mouse stopped working. The left button would not work, but the right button did.
> 
> The model i have is a Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0A. I bought it with a keyboard, both devices are wireless, and use a desktop receiver (Model info: http://www.komusa.com/miwikewiopmo.html)
> 
> I have already used Microsoft's Mouse Troubleshooter, but nothing worked. It told me to uninstall the driver, but that never worked.
> 
> I am running on Windows XP S2, with multiple users, for now i have "switched the primary and secondary buttons" so i can only use the right mouse button to select.
> 
> What should i do? if i have to purchase a new mouse would i also have to replace the keyboard?
> 
> Thank You


When is the last time you cleaned the mouse?
Trust me it does not take much to screw up a mouse.


----------



## bauer24

i have never cleaned it!! how would i open it up and what should i clean?


----------



## walterob

I encountered a similar problem with a wireless opitcal mouse, and discovered that - somehow - the button's function had been reassigned to a keyboard shortcut. I reset the software to the default, restarted the computer, and the mouse works normally.


----------



## bauer24

how do u reset the software?


----------



## walterob

The Microsoft Optical mouse installation puts an item in the All Programs list. When you click on that Mouse item in the submenu, you get the Properties window. Then on the Button tab there is a list of settings, and you choose from the dropdown list. Probably another route is to go into Control Panel, access the Mouse Properties from there, and execute the same routine. Good luck.


----------



## flebitis

I am having the exact same problem with the exact same button. My mouse is the Microsoft Standard Wireless Optical Mouse. I know it's not a software click-assignment problem, because the click is intermittently picked up, and processed correctly. I know it's not a software bug in a particular ap, because another USB mouse works just fine.

I'm trying to crack the case to clean the contacts or whatnot, but I can't figure out how to release the housing. There is one screw in the battery case, but it doesn't open easily after it's removed, and I can't find any other points of attachment (although it seems like there must be one in the front, based on where the resistance is).

Pics on this site came close to meeting my needs, but the model is different, and the screws are no longer in the same place (even though the holes are still there underneath the back feet, there are no screws in them)

fleb


----------



## livewireteck

Im having the same issues with my mouse as well. I also have a wireless optical mouse 2.0 . It seemed to clear up for a little while but now its getting bad again. I work in photoshop often and I get furious when it starts acting up. I don't see how I can open it up and clean anything. did anyone find a way to fix this? Or is it a waste of time and just go buy a new one?


----------

